

MountainWest RubyConf 2012 Live Stream - blowmage
http://mtnwestrubyconf.org/live

======
blowmage
We are really happy to be streaming MWRC live this year!

------
blowmage
<http://www.justin.tv/confreaks> if the MWRC site isn't available.

------
jergason
Awesome. I wish all conferences had live streams. Will be tuning in throughout
the day.

------
_whynot
What other hacker conference this quality has a free live stream? MWRC is so
great.

------
charlesmaxwood
I love this conference. Won't live stream since I'm in the front row.

------
cavneb
Thanks for streaming @mwrc

------
leland
Loving this conference!

------
aduane
Tune in, it's great!:wq

